# مصادر للصيانه



## salam_rk (15 يناير 2007)

الزملاء الاعزاء.....ارجو توفير مصادر ومقالات وكتب عن الصيانه ويا حبذا ان تكون على شكل رابط حتى نتمكن من الاستفاده منها مباشره.....بانتظاركم وشكرا جزيلا.
مهندس سلام


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي اكيد هناك مصادر وكتب فمثلا يمكن الرجوع لمكتبة الهندسة الصناعية فيها اكثر من كتاب عن الصيانة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28977

وهناك موضوع موضوع الأسبوع رقم (6): الصيانة الوقائية..Preventive Maintenance 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37253

فيه مراجع كثيرة عسى يفيدك


----------



## salam_rk (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا للاخت صناعة المعمار,,,,في الحقيقه انا مطلع على ما ذكرتي من مصادر.......لكني بصدد كتابة رسالة ماجستير حول الموضوع واحتاج الى المزيد
مهندس سلام


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي هل الرسالة باللغة العربية أم الانجليزية؟ 

الرابط التالي فيه أكثر من بحث يارب يفيدك وأتمنى من الجميع التعاون

http://www.kantakji.org/fiqh/Maintenance.htm

اضافة للكتاب التالي

http://www.kantakji.org/fiqh/Maintenance.htm

بالتوفيق


----------



## salam_rk (20 يناير 2007)

الزميله صناعة المعمار انا ممتن جدا لاهتمامك,,,البحث سيكون باللغه العربيه ثم يترجم الى الانكليزيه...اشكر اهتمامك جدا مره ثانيه وما قصرتي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (22 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

connect_back هو أحد الاعضاء المميزين وهو المهندس ابراهيم مهندس صيانة اتمنى ان يساعدك من خبرته...اليك مواضيع سابقة له بارك الله به

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38620

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38159

كلك ذوق م. سلام 

طمنا عالبحث


----------



## salam_rk (26 يناير 2007)

مره اخرى تقدمين ما هو نافع و مفيد يا صناعة المعمار.......جزيل الشكر وفائق التقدير:84: 
مهندس سلام


----------



## خبير.ص (2 فبراير 2007)

الاخ سلامة 
هل بالإمكان معرفة موضوع رسالتك 
قد تكون لدي بعض الكتب او بعض المصادر


----------



## salam_rk (3 فبراير 2007)

الى Nouar شكرا جزيلا على الرد,,,البحث هو عن الصيانه (كهربائيه وميكانيكيه) للمعامل الصناعيه..شكرا مره اخرى ....مهندس سلام ( وليس سلامه  )


----------



## خالد1390 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*ارجو المساعده في الصيانه*

_السلامو عليكم جميعا نفر نفر انا بعمل :11: مشروعي عن الصيانه ويا الاسف لاني ليس عندي ادني فكره عن الصيانه فارجو من كل من علي المنتدي الكريم هذا المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن ارجوكو لان الوقت تأخر بي كثيراااا فارجو من اي احد علي المنتدي ان يساعدني بأي شيء صغير كان او كبير ولكم الجزاء عند الله والله يجزي بأفضل مما يفعلو الناس_  :11:​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع الصيانة موضوع عام وواسع ولكن هناك اساسيات يجب اتباعها حسب توجيهات الشركة الصانعة لاي معدة 
انواع الصيانه
1- الصيانة الوقائية
2- الصيانة الاصلاحية
3- الصيانة التعديلية او التصحيحية
وكل من هذه الانواع يحتاج الى بحث مستقل سندخل فيه ان اعجبك موضوعي


----------



## hazemallush (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا أعمل كمهندس صيانة في شركة كابلات الرياض 
اي مساعدة انا جاهز


----------



## صناعي1 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

الحازم بن احمد قال:


> _السلامو عليكم جميعا نفر نفر انا بعمل :11: مشروعي عن الصيانه ويا الاسف لاني ليس عندي ادني فكره عن الصيانه فارجو من كل من علي المنتدي الكريم هذا المساعده في اقرب وقت ممكن ارجوكو لان الوقت تأخر بي كثيراااا فارجو من اي احد علي المنتدي ان يساعدني بأي شيء صغير كان او كبير ولكم الجزاء عند الله والله يجزي بأفضل مما يفعلو الناس_ :11:​


 
اليك هذه المواضيع أخي الكريم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=47030

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=43589

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37253

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35657


----------

